# France Ligue 1 14-15 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 10, 2009)

Auxerre v Lille
 14/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  3.10 2.90 2.30 statsAll Bets (29) 
Bordeaux v Grenoble
 14/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.333 4.30 8.50 statsAll Bets (30) 
Caen v Lorient
 14/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  2.25 2.90 3.20 statsAll Bets (26) 
Le Mans v Nice
 14/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  2.40 2.90 2.95 statsAll Bets (29) 
Rennes v Nancy
 14/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.75 3.10 4.75 statsAll Bets (29) 
Valenciennes v Nantes
 14/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  2.30 2.90 3.10 statsAll Bets (29) 
Paris SG v St.Etienne
 14/02/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.70 3.25 4.80 statsAll Bets (30) 
Lyon v Le Havre
 15/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.181 5.50 13.00 statsAll Bets (31) 
Sochaux v Toulouse
 15/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.40 2.90 2.95 statsAll Bets (29) 
Monaco v Marseille
 15/02/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.95 2.90 2.40 statsAll Bets (29)


----------



## danyy (Feb 10, 2009)

PSG seems good.


----------

